# Gun-wielding wife saves youth football coach from beating



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Gun-wielding wife saves youth football coach from beating over playing time - Washington Times

_A group of men viciously attacked a youth football league coach during practice in Kansas Monday night before the coach's wife fired a gun in the air to scare them away._

I'm going to withhold my opinion, and just let y'all read this first. Do you see what I see?


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

no such thing as a warning shot...she'll likely be charged for negligent discharge,operating a firearm within city limits and now they are both disarmed!


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

The disarmed was part of it, yes... but not the key point. There's something else about the reaction that's a little lopsided.


----------



## TLock762x51 (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm thinking that when the coach made it to his car he should have just gotten into it and driven away (assuming his wife was also close-at-hand, and could escape as well.) Retrieving your own gun and continuing/escalating the situation is unwise. Not to mention that one of his attackers might have used one of their own firearms in what, at that point, would have amounted to self-defense. He should have retreated to a safe location, then called the police to report the incident.

Tim


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

"It’s upsetting to even hear a story like this,” said Lt. Espinoza, who is a youth league football coach himself. “It just sets a terrible example of coaching and parenting.”
the Lt. is likely a member of the "Only Ones"...and believes the the Coach should have taken "one" for the team.
I personally think that the Coach's wife set a bad example..she should have defended her husband a bit more vigorously..and provided a wounded assailant for the LT. to arrest!
and what TLock mentioned is a valid point,if he was able to disengage,they should have de-escalated the situation.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sheriff Espinoza implies that guns, beatings of coaches, wives protecting the coaches over disputes over playing time of youth football... “...should be no part of the sport,” 

I wholeheartedly agree, that would take the game to the next level.


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

:lol: slippy! sheesh! i'd actually tune in to watch that!!!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

That would be somewhat interesting now that I think about it. Ticket sales might be low after the first game due to potential errant shots from crazy-assed mama's trying to get little All-Star some playing time.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

The coach wasn't allowed to have his firearm on him while on the playing field, if that's what you are getting at. A gun you don't have on your person is useless, but there are CCW laws that prevent you from keeping your firearm on you at all times. If there was ever a school shooting at my kid's school, me, and all those kids would be screwed due to these laws.

I am particularly alarmed by the fact that the husband, and wife's firearms were confiscated, when they committed no crime.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I think that the wife should have fired a warning shot into the chest of the clown who started it all because he didn't think his son was getting enough playing time. Nothing warns people more then seeing one of their own falling dead on the ground.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

sparkyprep said:


> The coach wasn't allowed to have his firearm on him while on the playing field, if that's what you are getting at.


No, I was referring to the Lt inferring that the coach was at fault here. Unless evidence is presented that he instigated the entire confrontation, it's blaming the victim.

The weapons being confiscated suggest this may be a department that believes citizens shouldn't be carrying guns (after all, you can just call the police right?). Confiscating hers might be justified due to the discharge, but that depends on local ordinances. Confiscating his? I'm sorry but if you act gangster enough to show me the gun under your shirt, you better be prepared to have one pointed at your face too. I don't see how they had the right to take his.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I call BS on the whole thing, some thug is lucky he didn't get ventilated by her. Bad Parenting yeah on the guy with the gun and his buddies parents. The Lt. needs to get a different career.


----------

